# former member issues



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So the forum member who used to post 100 times a day seems to have gone. As there's been no statement or specific thread on the subject I'll just leave it at that.

Thing is, right at the time that they "left" they had bought something from me advertised in the for sale section.
Payment was to be PayPal "gift" - in my PayPal it looked as though no fees had been charged so I presumed all as good. I posted the item.
Then I get a dispute. I realise I've had fees deducted as "goods" were used.
Turns out I've sent two different people the wrong items (the ex member states in the paypal dispute that they received this other item). The other buyer is great, understands that these things happen and agrees to forward the wrong item to the right person (the ex member). I pay them the postage costs.
The ex member, however, refuses to enter into any discussion whatsoever. Time passes and the other persons item does not get returned or forwarded. I have to assume that the ex member has decided to keep BOTH items as (fortunately) the dispute gets closed.
I've advised the other buyer to open a dispute with me as they haven't received their item. That way they get a full refund and I won't get hit with eBay and PayPal fees on top of the loss of the item.

I just want to say that Ive never said a bad word about this person on the forum, so they have no reason to have any a grievance with me.

Is anybody here still in touch with the ex member ? This person will not open any dialogue with me over the issue. I feel as though my property has been stolen, has it ?

Any advice anyone ?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you know his/her address, how about sending them a letter by post explaining how you would like to settle the issue? I don't imagine they will read this forum very often.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> If you know his/her address, how about sending them a letter by post explaining how you would like to settle the issue? I don't imagine they will read this forum very often.


Yes I do have their address, currently it's emails that they aren't responding to. But I know they use that email as its the same email as their Paypal dispute.

Some people on here probably believe that the individual is likely to have immediately rejoined the forum under a different guise - and may already be posting 100 times a day :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if you have microsoft office then send her another with a received and read receipt.........at least you know it is getting them bud.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's your item. Sending it in error doesn't make it their property therefore to keep it when you've given notice would be theft.

P.M. me the details and I'll see if we can help.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pm sent John, cheers.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

mullum said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > If you know his/her address, how about sending them a letter by post explaining how you would like to settle the issue? I don't imagine they will read this forum very often.
> ...


Scorpio [smiley=argue.gif]

Check the off topic section.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers - which thread ?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

mullum said:


> Cheers - which thread ?


Every thread? Majority is a smiley face. Somebody obviously trying to get post counts up!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

GPT TT said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers - which thread ?
> ...


Ahh yeah, I thought exactly the same thing 

Thanks for the heads up. One to watch ;-)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think all the posts have been deleted or moved. They don't appear on the threads when you look. You can see they are all post-count posts from the user history though.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The individual in question has made no effort to return my property yet. I'll just have to report the issue to the police.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I believe angry monkey (Skeee) is in contact with the person might be worth speaking to him


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've just this second had word from the "other buyer" that they have today received their item from the "former member". This morning I had just issued them a refund :-/
They have already resent the payment.

Two other issues which I'm satisfied as being resolved are :
The fees I lost from the "former member" using PayPal goods instead of fees, which was not what was agreed (they should have covered those fees). Since they have forwarded the item without any payment from me - I consider the debt void.
Them never engaging in any dialogue whatsoever throughout the whole matter - although it caused unnecessary inconvenience, its probably better than having to deal with them ! :lol:

Anyway the matter is now closed.

Thanks for all advice, on this thread and in pm's.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news makes you wonder why the member couldn't just let you know instead of ignoring all your correspondence


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

jamman said:


> Good news makes you wonder why the member couldn't just let you know instead of ignoring all your correspondence


rudeness, spite, guilt, shame, fear, intentially being complicated to get attention??

pick one or several possibly 

glad its sorted hun x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ehhh good news mully, I did hear she has a thing for you and is a known stalker of men in TT's MWAHAHA


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha, cheers all


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad it's sorted


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good News everyone!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stephen - thanks for the PM

Sounds like a bit of a "drama queen"

see what I did there?!!!!


----------

